# does anyone have khuli loaches



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

thinkin about gettin a few but i want to learn up on em first

so a profile is comin


----------



## DiscusMel (Jul 21, 2004)

Hope these can help









I've got 7 of them in the one tank and great fun to watch, best kept in a shoal unless they'll hide all day.They eat pretty much anything including catfish pellets, algae wafers, tetraprima and spirulina flake.If theres plenty of plant cover etc you'll find there out and about all the time


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

you just have all the fish i been interested in lately dont you


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

this fish r funny as hell, they like to swim sparaitcly. the last one i had got pretty big too


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

yeah im gettin into them cause i want an eel but

i dont have anything big enough for one

and i thought these look an awful lot like an eel


----------



## FormulatedFire (Jan 3, 2005)

i have one in with my JD and i see him about once a month.....last time i saw him he had a guppy half in his mouth.....i tried to take a picture but as soon as i turned the light on he was gone......he lives to dig in my sand....they are cool the only reason i dont see mine is because i think my jd would kill him.....but i have no open tank for him yet so there he stays for now.......


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

FormulatedFire said:


> i have one in with my JD and i see him about once a month.....last time i saw him he had a guppy half in his mouth.....i tried to take a picture but as soon as i turned the light on he was gone......he lives to dig in my sand....they are cool the only reason i dont see mine is because i think my jd would kill him.....but i have no open tank for him yet so there he stays for now.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they seem to be really social maybe addin a couple more

might work our some


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

MR.FREEZ said:


> yeah im gettin into them cause i want an eel but
> 
> i dont have anything big enough for one
> 
> ...


well a freshwater spiney eel wont need much room

a peacock can be kept ina 20L-30g


----------

